# modernization = εκσυγχρονισμός;



## aqua (Mar 23, 2010)

Γεια σας, αγαπητοί Λεξικολόγοι!

Ξαναμπήκα να ζητήσω τα φώτα σας (η έλλειψη σύνδεσης ίντερνετ με καλύπτει που δεν μπαίνω κι εγώ να δώσω όποια τυχόν σπίθα και συγγνώμη δεν ζητώ αυτή τη φορά, μα λίγες τύψεις τις έχω).

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιος καλύτερος όρος για το πέρασμα στη νεοτερικότητα (ή νεωτερικότητα), δηλ. το modernization, από τον "εκσυγχρονισμό". Θαρρώ πως υπάρχει κάτι το ντετερμινιστικό στο modernization=εκσυγχρονισμός, που για την ευρώπη ίσως τελικά να ισχύει (χωρίς και πάλι να εξισώνει τους δύο όρους) όχι όμως και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, όπου ο εκσυχρονισμός μπορεί να μην έχει σχέση με τη νεωτερικότητα.

Καμιά ιδέα;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 23, 2010)

Ο 'εκμοντερνισμός' σου κάνει;


----------



## sadebeg (Mar 23, 2010)

Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις τώρα, κάποιες φορές νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να το μεταφράσουμε αναδιοργάνωση (πχ της παραγωγής) ή μετασχηματισμό (κοινωνικό)... αρκεί βέβαια το πλαίσιο να μην προδίδει τελείως το νόημα


----------



## Costas (Mar 23, 2010)

Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, κι έτσι να πω μόνο πως έχει προταθεί από κάποιον, του Παντείου νομίζω (δεν μπορώ τώρα να τσεκάρω τ' όνομά του), για μεν την αρχική είσοδο μιας κοινωνίας στη "νεο(ω)τερικότητα" ο όρος "νεο(ω)τερίκευση", για δε τις κατοπινές modernizations στο εσωτερικό της νεοτερικότητας ο όρος εκσυγχρονισμός (που, βέβαια, μπορεί να είναι και εκμοντερνισμός).


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 24, 2010)

Δεν είναι άσκημη λύση η "νεοτερίκευση" (νομίζω στον Πανταζόπουλο το είχα δει; )
Υπάρχει πάντως πρόβλημα στην απόδοση του modern και των παράγωγων, αλλά υπάρχει, νομίζω, πρόβλημα και στις ίδιες τις έννοιες.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 24, 2010)

Costas said:


> Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, κι έτσι να πω μόνο πως έχει προταθεί από κάποιον, του Παντείου νομίζω (δεν μπορώ τώρα να τσεκάρω τ' όνομά του), για μεν την αρχική είσοδο μιας κοινωνίας στη "νεο(ω)τερικότητα" ο όρος "νεο(ω)τερίκευση", για δε τις κατοπινές modernizations στο εσωτερικό της νεοτερικότητας ο όρος εκσυγχρονισμός (που, βέβαια, μπορεί να είναι και εκμοντερνισμός).



Το ζήτημα όμως είναι τι κάνει κανείς με τη modernization προ νεωτερικότητας (συγγνώμη για το ωμέγα, δυσκολεύομαι να το γράψω με όμικρον). Αυτοσχεδιάζω μια φράση που θα μπορούσε να είναι πραγματική: the modernization of the Macedonian state by Philip II...


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2010)

Εννοούσα τον Ν. Δεμερτζή, Η εθνο-θρησκευτική και επικοινωνιακή εκκοσμίκευση της ορθοδοξίας, στο «Επιστήμη και Κοινωνία», τεύχος 5-6, φθιν. 2000 – άνοιξη 2001,
ο οποίος Δεμερτζής επιδίδεται συχνά σε λεξιπλασίες.


----------



## aqua (Mar 29, 2010)

"νεωτερίκευση". Δεν είναι κακό. Θα το επιχειρήσω. Το εναλλακτικό μάλλον είναι το "εκμοντερνισμός" χωρίς θαρρώ να είναι σαφές ότι μιλάμε για πέρασμα στη νεωτερικότητα. Τώρα αυτό που λες pidyo, ναι, είναι ένα ζήτημα...
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------



## aqua (Mar 29, 2010)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στον Τεγόπουλο και στο Λεξικό Κοινής Ελληνικής (στο δεύτερο, δεν υπάρχει ακριβώς το 'νεωτερικότητα', αλλά συναφή 'νεωτεριστής', 'νεωτερικός' κ.ά., τουλάχιστον στην ηλεκτρονική μορφή του) η λέξη δεν είναι με -ο-.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2010)

aqua said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, στον Τεγόπουλο και στο Λεξικό Κοινής Ελληνικής (στο δεύτερο, δεν υπάρχει ακριβώς το 'νεωτερικότητα', αλλά συναφή 'νεωτεριστής', 'νεωτερικός' κ.ά., τουλάχιστον στην ηλεκτρονική μορφή του) η λέξη δεν είναι με -ο-.



Νομίζω ότι η λύση που έχει δοθεί είναι να λέμε _νεότερος_ και _νεότατος_ (σαν βαθμούς του _νέος_) αλλά να κρατάμε με -_ω_- τα παράγωγα (παλιά και νέα): _νεωτερίζω, νεωτερισμοί, νεωτερικότητα_ και τώρα _νεωτερίκευση_.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι η λύση που έχει δοθεί είναι να λέμε _νεότερος_ και _νεότατος_ (σαν βαθμούς του _νέος_) αλλά να κρατάμε με -_ω_- τα παράγωγα (παλιά και νέα): _νεωτερίζω, νεωτερισμοί, νεωτερικότητα_ και τώρα _νεωτερίκευση_.



Για δες: έγραφα πάντοτε νεότερος, νεότατος και νεωτερισμός, νεωτερικότητα κλπ. αλλά με τύψεις, θεωρώντας ότι είμαι λεξικογραφικά ανυπάκουος. Μου έφυγε ένα βάρος τώρα. :)


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 30, 2010)

> Νομίζω ότι η λύση που έχει δοθεί είναι να λέμε νεότερος και νεότατος (σαν βαθμούς του νέος) αλλά να κρατάμε με -ω- τα παράγωγα (παλιά και νέα): νεωτερίζω, νεωτερισμοί, νεωτερικότητα και τώρα νεωτερίκευση.



Nickel, αυτό πώς ακριβώς το εξηγεί η ορθογραφική μεταφυσική;


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει δύο πλαίσια και, αν θέλετε, τα αντιγράφω. Αλλά πολύ πιο σύντομη και σαφής είναι μια παράγραφος του Dr Moshe στο διαδίκτυο, στον Κόμβο:

Το ζήτημα που θίξατε έχει δύο παραμέτρους που πρέπει να ληφθούν υπ' όψιν:
1) Η λ. "νεωτερισμός" ανήκει στο κληρονομημένο λεξιλόγιο, οπότε αναζητούμε ορθογραφία συνεπή με τα ομοειδή στοιχεία τής κατηγορίας της.
2) Προέρχεται από τον συγκριτικό βαθμό "νεότερος/νεώτερος", o οποίος (με την ορθογραφική ενοποίηση των παραθετικών) γράφεται πλέον με -ο- αντί του παραδεδομένου -ω-.
Εντούτοις, οφείλουμε να σημειώσουμε ότι, όταν σχηματίστηκε το παράγωγο "νεωτερισμός" (από το ρ. νεωτερίζω), η μόνη γραφή τού επιθ. "νεώτερος" ήταν με -ω- και, επομένως, δεν ετίθετο θέμα ορθογραφίας. Αυτό οδήγησε τρόπον τινά σε σταθεροποίηση του ουσ. "νεωτερισμός" (λ.χ. σε επιγραφές καταστημάτων) και διατήρησή του, ακόμη και όταν τα παραθετικά απλοποιήθηκαν.
Συνεπώς, όποιος ορθογραφεί με -ω- ακολουθεί αυτή την παραδεδομένη τακτική, ενώ η γραφή με -ο- αποσκοπεί στην ενοποίηση του πεδίου, πράγμα που επίσης αποτελεί σοβαρό επιχείρημα. Ίσως ένα επιχείρημα υπέρ της παραδεδομένης γραφής να είναι η χρήση τής μτχ. _νεωτερίζων, -ουσα_, που βεβαίως δεν θα μπορούσε να γραφτεί με -ο-. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το ρ. "νεωτερίζω" και τα παράγωγά του έχουν αποσυνδεθεί πλέον από τον συγκριτικό βαθμό, μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να απομακρυνθούν από την παραδεδομένη ορθογραφία. ​


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ας πούμε ότι το δέχομαι - αν και πολύ θεολογικό για τα γούστα μου.

Όμως, το επιχείρημα "όταν σχηματίστηκε το παράγωγο η μόνη γραφή τού επιθ. "νεώτερος" ήταν με -ω-" δεν μπορεί να καλύπτει τη νεωτερικότητα, και γενικώς τα νεώτερα, νεότερα (...μπερδεύτηκα...) παράγωγα.
Άρα, τι να υποθέσω;


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ή με άλλα λόγια (και σύμφωνα με τη λογική του παραπάνω):
- Τα νεωτερικός, νεωτερικότητα βγαίνουν απ' το νεώτερος/νεότερος, άρα (αφού...) πρέπει να γράφονται με -ο- : νεοτερικός, νεοτερικότητα.
- Ο νεωτερισμός βγαίνει απ' το νεωτερίζω (που βγαίνει απ' το νεώτερος, αλλά σε παλιότερη εποχή) άρα πρέπει να γράφεται με -ω-: νεωτερισμός και ενδεχομένως νεωτεριστικότητα. 
Η οποία "νεωτεριστικότητα" δεν ξέρω τι στο διάβολο μπορεί να σημαίνει - αλλά εδώ δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τι ακριβώς σημαίνει η νεοτερικότητα (είτε με ο είτε με ω), κι όσο περισσότερο το σκέφτομαι τόσο περισσότερο αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει.


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2010)

> όσο περισσότερο το σκέφτομαι τόσο περισσότερο αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει


Κι εγώ το ίδιο. Αν κάποιος βεβαιωθεί για την ύπαρξή της, ας μας κοινοποιήσει τα πορίσματά του. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η νεωτερικότητα καβάλησε το ίδιο ρεύμα που μας οδήγησε στο τέλος της ιστορίας - και γκρεμοτσακίστηκε μαζί του. Η κρίση έχει όλα τα κακά του κόσμου, αλλά βοηθάει για να γυρίσει κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του.


----------



## aqua (Mar 30, 2010)

Themis said:


> Κι εγώ το ίδιο. Αν κάποιος βεβαιωθεί για την ύπαρξή της, ας μας κοινοποιήσει τα πορίσματά του. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η νεωτερικότητα καβάλησε το ίδιο ρεύμα που μας οδήγησε στο τέλος της ιστορίας - και γκρεμοτσακίστηκε μαζί του. Η κρίση έχει όλα τα κακά του κόσμου, αλλά βοηθάει για να γυρίσει κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του.



Εξαιρετικό! Αν δεν φοβόμουν πως θα βγω εκτός θέματος Θα έλεγα ότι η αμφιβολία για την ύπαρξη της νεωτερικότητας είναι κάτι ολοσδιόλου νεωτερικό...


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2010)

Η επιχειρηματολογία του ΛΝΕΓ είναι πιο κοφτή από του Dr. Moshe. Επιμένει ότι πρέπει να σεβαστούμε τη γραφή "νεωτερίζω", επειδή "λέξεις που σχηματίστηκαν παλιά από παραθετικά (όπως αυτό) δεν αποτελούν πια παραθετικά επιθέτων αλλά αυτοτελείς λέξεις". Ποιος όμως (εννοώ απλός χρήστης της γλώσσας, όχι γλωσσολόγος ή φιλόλογος που μπορεί να ανατρέξει στην ιστορία της) αντιλαμβάνεται τη λεπτή διάκριση ότι εδώ δεν έχουμε παραθετικό αλλά αυτοτελή λέξη; Γιατί, αφού η δομή της είναι διαφανέστατη; Τι εξυπηρετεί η διατήρηση της εξαίρεσης; (Γιατί αυτό πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι έχουμε μπροστά μας, την προσπάθεια να εισαχθεί άλλη μία εξαίρεση). Εμένα πάντως δεν με πείθει.
Ο Dr. Moshe, ευγενής όπως πάντα, καταλήγει (συγγνώμη για την παρομοίωση) σαν τον Χότζα: κι εσυ που θέλεις να κρατήσεις την παράδοση έχεις δίκιο, κι εσύ που θέλεις να κάνεις ενοποίηση του πεδίου έχεις δίκιο. Επιτέλους, ας δοθεί μια κατεύθυνση. Μια ομαλή κατεύθυνση, εννοώ, και ψηφίζω υπέρ της τυποποίησης. Και μη σπεύσετε να με κατατάξετε στους κανονιστικούς. Εδώ δεν έχουμε περίπτωση συγγνωστής διπλοτυπίας (ή πολυτυπίας) όπου δείχνουμε ανοχή, περιμένοντας τη ζωή να δώσει τη λύση, εδώ έχουμε ένα κανόνα που εφαρμόζεται εσκεμμένα κάποια στιγμή στην πορεία της γλώσσας, είναι γενικός, επιφέρει γενικά αποτελέσματα και χρειάζεται πολύ σοβαρός και οφθαλμοφανής λόγος για να γίνει δεκτή η οποιαδήποτε εξαίρεση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2010)

Όμικρον με τα μπούνια.


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2010)

Η ενοποίηση (λάθος έγραψα στο #18 "τυποποίηση") είναι περισσότερο επείγουσα και για έναν ακόμη λόγο. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τον τελευταίο καιρό ότι η νε*ω*τερικότητα ασκεί υποσυνείδητη *έλξη* στην έκφραση _Νεότεροι Χρόνοι_ και από εκεί ποιος ξέρει πού θα καταλήξει, ίσως σε πλήρη παλινόρθωση του νε*ώ*τερος, -η, -ο.

Σας δίνω τυχαία δείγματα από τίτλους βιβλίων:

_Το νόμισμα στο μακεδονικό χώρο: πρακτικά Β΄ επιστημονικής συνάντησης: Νομισματοκοπεία, κυκλοφορία, εικονογραφία, ιστορία, αρχαίοι, βυζαντινοί και νεώτεροι χρόνοι_. Επιμέλεια Πολυξένη Αδάμ-Βελένη. Θεσσαλονίκη: University Studio Press, 2000.

Τζομπανάκη, Χρυσούλα. _Οι Αρχάνες και η αρχιτεκτονική τους: περίοδος νεώτερων χρόνων_. Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, 2003.

_Πεπραγμένα του Ζ΄ Διεθνούς Κρητολογικού Συνεδρίου, Τμήμα Νεώτερων Χρόνων_. Ρέθυμνο: Δημόσια Κεντρική Βιβλιοθήκη Ρεθύμνης, 1995.

_1453, η άλωση της Κωνσταντινούπολης και η μετάβαση από τους μεσαιωνικούς στους νεώτερους χρόνους_. Επιμέλεια Τόνια Κιουσοπούλου. Ηράκλειο Κρήτης: Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης, 2006.

Βλαστός, Στυλιανός Γ. _Ατομικό εργατικό δίκαιο: με πλήρη θεωρητική, νομολογιακή και νομοθετική ενημέρωση μέχρι και τον Δεκέμβριο 1998: συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οι νεώτεροι εργατικοί νόμοι 2556/1997, 2639/1998 και 2643/1998_. Αθήνα: Αντ. Ν. Σάκκουλας, 1999.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2010)

Earion said:


> Τζομπανάκη, Χρυσούλα. _Οι Αρχάνες και η αρχιτεκτονική τους: περίοδος νεώτερων χρόνων_. Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, 2003.



Καλημέρα. Επέμβηκα Επενέβην Χώθηκα εδώ και διόρθωσα τις _Αχαρνές_ σε _Αρχάνες_, όπως είναι το σωστό και φαίνεται και από το εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου. Εκεί ίσως να φαίνεται ότι και οι χρόνοι είναι _νεότεροι_.

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=111903


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 14, 2010)

Earion said:


> Επιτέλους, ας δοθεί μια κατεύθυνση. Μια ομαλή κατεύθυνση, εννοώ, και ψηφίζω υπέρ της τυποποίησης. Και μη σπεύσετε να με κατατάξετε στους κανονιστικούς. Εδώ δεν έχουμε περίπτωση συγγνωστής διπλοτυπίας (ή πολυτυπίας) όπου δείχνουμε ανοχή, περιμένοντας τη ζωή να δώσει τη λύση, εδώ έχουμε ένα κανόνα που εφαρμόζεται εσκεμμένα κάποια στιγμή στην πορεία της γλώσσας, είναι γενικός, επιφέρει γενικά αποτελέσματα και χρειάζεται πολύ σοβαρός και οφθαλμοφανής λόγος για να γίνει δεκτή η οποιαδήποτε εξαίρεση.



Το ζήτημα μας είχε απασχολήσει και παλιά: 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4368
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4373


----------

